# CoffeeLake Supports DDR3 Memory



## 623 (Dec 21, 2017)

CoffeeLake(Core i3) supports DDR3 Memory.

*System*
Core i3-8100
ASRock H110M-ITX/D3 (ME Mod BIOS)
DDR3-1600
*Screenshots *CPU-Z & AIDA64



tieba (Core i3-8100 , B150 Combo , DDR3)

hmm...


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 28, 2017)

We still don't know the longer term effects of using these mods.
To me, its still not "there".


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 28, 2017)

Isnt a portion of the performance gains from the new chips attributed to the DDR4's faster memory speeds?


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 28, 2017)

Technically, "a portion" is there. Realistically, its pretty much in very low effect. Its much like using 2400 vs 3200Mhz memory at DDR4


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Isnt a portion of the performance gains from the new chips attributed to the DDR4's faster memory speeds?



Keep in mind where DDR4 gains frequency it also loses in latency. When you add everything together , unless you are looking at an 8+ core than needs to be fed instructions and data non-stop it wont make that much of a difference.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 28, 2017)

Not much of a surprise, Intel just re-used the Skylake/Kaby Lake memory controller, which both support DDR3 as well.  No point in re-engineering a new memory controller when you don't need to.


----------



## Vario (Jan 7, 2018)

You can also run CoffeeLake on Windows 7 easily


----------



## hat (Jan 7, 2018)

Not many boards will support this though I'm guessing...


----------



## ExV6k (Jan 21, 2018)

Not too surprising considering it's the same die as the one found on a 6700K/6600K/7700K/7600K.
I, however wonder if they kept the same dual-memory controller architecture (DDR3L+DDR4) on the newer hexacore chips.


----------

